# Creating Languages



## Nihilium 7th (Aug 13, 2014)

In two of my Wips I have languages that are integral to the plots the only problem is that I have to fully flesh out the languages. Do any of my fellow scribes know of any advice or resources that could help me out?


----------



## Aspasia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Language Construction Kit

Absolutely invaluable. Free online, too! It's great to read through and is very well organized. It doesn't drown you in details but it thoroughly covers the topics you need for a conlang (as far as my very very amateur understanding goes).


----------

